# Michigan Sportsman Singles Meet 'n Greets



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

This is for the Michigan Sportsman Singles Men and Women who would like to get together for some chatting. And schedule some fun outings maybe some picnics, camping, shooting, fishing, cards, 4 wheeling or just a night out. If anyone has any suggestions please post them in here or send me or
Huntinggirl a PM. 
If anyone is interested please join up and we will post the get together.
I think we can make this a lot of fun.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/group.php?groupid=8

Thanks
Scott
Wetlandhunter


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am up for meeting people. I lost my wife last year and donot really think of myself as single per say. but I need to get out and keep busy.


----------



## susie2005777 (May 29, 2008)

Wetty, I did not see that you posted this here....hhhMMMM, What's up with that? ...just teasin


----------

